# Happy New Year



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

What an exciting year for Nissan Forums. Were getting close to the million post mark and our growing membership and well moderated forums make for a fantastic place for all Nissan enthusiasts. We look forward to 2006 and beyond as we continue to grow and mature as a team and as a company. Thank you all again and Happy New Year!


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

We're a company? Haha, where's my paycheck? Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Heck yeah they're a company. I pay their wages . Good job to all those who make NF possible. Happy New Year!!!


----------



## smith_cody (Nov 1, 2011)

its gereat to hear.it is bcz of ur team work.im smith newly joined in this forum.


----------

